# home sick



## ahlamasreya (Jan 3, 2013)

so i've been here for 4 years and believe it or not im still having problems adjusting to the different life style and culture. I'm finding it hard to make friends that think like me, and often find myself regretting moving here :S 

any tips ? advice ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To be honest I dont think you ever stop missing home or at least an escape from this mad hectic country. I know people who have lived here 30 years and still long to escape to home at least twice a year.. so you are not alone
Try joining social/sport clubs.. pop along to the CSA in Maadi where you will find nationalities from all over the world..


----------

